# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  عدم نمایش root  در یک treepanel داینامیک

## mina164

سلام و وقت بخیر

من یک treepanel به صورت داینامیک ایجاد کردم، موقع ایجاد این treepanel وقتی که ویژگی rootVisible رو برابر با false قرار میدم و برنامه رو اجرا می کنم، نتیجه درست به من برگردانده می شود منتها همراه با آن status code 200 رو هم دریافت می کنم.

کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه که چیکار کنم این اتفاق نیفته؟

----------

